
Ask HN: Why do you want to start a business? - great_psy
What are the things that motivate you?
When did you decide it was the right path for you?
What does&#x2F;will having a business provide for you?<p>I think there is a big hype around startups and starting your own business, and I am wondering how much is influenced by social pressure, and how much by innate will.<p>Obviously not everyone who visits HN wants a startup, but I am asking the ones that do.
======
troydavis
For me, it was two things:

1\. I saw lots of problems that I had ideas about (ideas that I'd pay for if
they existed). A business was - is - the only way to implement those
improvements and discover whether they actually helped other people as much as
they helped me.

2\. While I enjoyed working on problems for other people, other stuff -
broadly, poor execution by parts of the business I didn't oversee - got in the
way.

#1 led me to implement many things over the years (businesses, projects,
whatever), but #2 was basically the catalyst to do it full time.

------
PaulHoule
In software you are often working in an organization where the "important"
people are not software people and there is just no path for advancement.

